

WhatsApp database dumper for Metasploit - taylorbuley
https://github.com/rapid7/metasploit-framework/pull/3039

======
dmix
meterpreter is a rootkit is it not?

Doesn't that mean all data is comprimised, not just Whatsapp, since the root
account has full access to the /data/data folder?

This is similar to the Metasploit script that searches for bitcoin wallet.dat
files. Just a minor post-hacking automation script.

------
anwarelmakrahy
it depends if it can exploit a root vulnerability or not. but for this db
dumper the device doesn't have to be rooted. check the codes from here
[http://goo.gl/oOpJmr](http://goo.gl/oOpJmr)

